# Delta Silver Ray mounts



## kirk thomas (Jun 10, 2017)

These are easy and strong to make. I took a front quick disconnect axle and cut to length. I used the thin axle nuts to hold it in place. You can see in the pictures that it looks and works as it should. Thanks always, Kirk


----------

